# Maxim pellet boiler trouble shooting????



## adyer1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, finally got my maxim installed and fired it up today per instructions.  But I have a problem....The panel shows " LOW " for low water, but the boiler is full.  The boiler will not light or run due to this and the manual is useless  Any ideas on how to correct it??  Is the low water sensor something that is easily accessible ?  I have propane and hopper is full, plus everything else seems to work.............I plan on contacting the dealer on monday.  but would like to fix it before that.


Thanks


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 30, 2008)

so how did it go with your dealer/ problem? 
was the low water sensor the problem? 
how did CB fix the problem?
I have a Maxim also, so I would like to hear what the problem was and how it was fixed!
Hopefully you are up and running by now.


----------



## adyer1 (Dec 30, 2008)

The dealer has been great.  They were going to send a service guy out to look at it. But, while waiting, I started poking around in the boiler. I found the sensors and basically, with the boiler on, I unplugged what ended up being the low water sensor and then plugged it back in and it reset.  And has been working great since.  All I can think is that it was sending a bad code.  I checked the sensor with  by draining some water and it seems to be working.  The dealer stated if it dose it again that they will replace it.  The boiler has been running for several weeks.  I have been adjusting some of the settings and is working great.


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah, ya got to love computers. I am an airplane mechanic and as part of my job I get called to fix problems on the airliners on the other side of the airport, with all the newer planes the first step in troubleshooting is to shut down the plane, leave it off for a few min., and then let the computers reboot, works 75% of the time. (we call it the microsoft fix)


----------



## rkedz (Jan 7, 2009)

I am still thinking about the Maxim. Did you use a heat exchanger for the boiler connection or did you tie it straight in?


----------



## 700renegade (Jan 8, 2009)

Just for other's reference that might read this post down the road - I had the same issue over a year ago on my Maxim and it turned out to be a bad crimp on the terminal on the water level sensor itself ( behind the access door right of the control panel ).  It was VERY frustrating, as it was an intermittant connection meaning it would work for a few minutes, then shut itself down thinking it was a low water condition.  One good squeeze of a pliers and the problem was solved.


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 11, 2009)

rkedz said:
			
		

> I am still thinking about the Maxim. Did you use a heat exchanger for the boiler connection or did you tie it straight in?


I used a HX because I don't have bleeders on my baseboards and I wouldn't be able to use my taco airscoop if the system was open. I could have put in bleeders on all my baseboards but the thought of crawling around behind my furniture trying to solder in bleeders without setting the mop boards on fire wasn't something I wanted to face after all the work I was doing installing my maxim. Now that I have my baseboards split into three zones with a quater turn shut off at each end, I could make my system an open one easily, I still probably won't though as then I would have to open up some ports on my oil boiler that have been there since the install 25+ years ago and I don't want to break anything. The only advantage would be getting rid of one circulator, the wrap around pump for the HX.


----------

